# I'm New To All This!



## noname45 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey everyone I have just recently been suffering for about 4 months with IBS. I have had several different tests and am so sick of being poked and prodded. The doctors found out that i had an overgrowth of bacteria in my intestine and I was put on an antibiodic. I was feeling great for a whole week! Then after i finished the medication all of my symptoms came back. I was put on the antibiodic again with hope that I would feel better and now i am not responding to it. I have missed about 3 weeks of school and i feel sad and in pain. I will most likely have to be homeschooled because I can't get through school without abdominal pain, always having to use the bathroom, and horrible gurgling noises that everyone can hear!! I have had to stop participating in the things i enjoy like sports and music because i can't attend school. i really need some words of encouragement from people who know what i am going through. thank you


----------



## noname45 (Jan 7, 2005)

During school is always the hardest time for me because IBS is so unpredictable and you never know when it will hit. My stomach always gurgles which is probablly the worst because i feel that everyone else can hear it, I constantly have to leave class to run to the bathroom. One time i had to leave a class like three times! Its sooo embarrassing. Please, if you want to, can you share some stories so i won't feel so alone with this whole thing. Sometimes i feel like I would rather stay home where I am comfortable and not even face the day because i am so nervous and scared that another embarrassing thing will happen. When i do stay home from school i am always wondering what i am missing and i can't stand the feeling that everything is happening at school without me there. I hate missing high school especially because this is my freshman year. One thing that i hate more is going to school and having all of these emabarrassing problems. Can anyone relate to me!?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

HEY!The truth is IBS sucks. One thing I do to help the pain is use Thermacare heat patches the mestruel cramp size because heat helps me. Also Altoids help me so I carry those around. Probably because they have Pepermint Oil in them. If I don't eat breakfast then my stomach bothers me until lunch so I eat a small breakfast like penutbutter crackers.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I understand completely - last year (I'm a sophomore) I had a lot of problems w/IBS at school especially in the morning. What I ended up doing was finding a food that I could eat when I was feeling okay and then eating the same amount of that every morning for breakfast. I also ate the same thing for lunch every day. It sounds incredibly boring and bland, but after that I had a lot less severe problems w/IBS at school. Also, I noticed that I tend to have either 1 or 3 "rounds" in an attack of IBS, so I just stay in the bathroom for 5-10 minutes after I'm done to see if it's going to come back or if I'm okay.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

noname becareful not to focus on all that is bad or you may trigger your ibs through anxiety. just try to be calm we all have bad times but we pull through, we have lives, good jobs and evenchaully good partners, friends and a supportive family. keep your chin up, there is NO SHAME in what we go through, we have problems yeah but dont let it get you down. try a food diary and if you have trouble keeping food in try the white diet, chicken white rice, white bread and potatoe







i had a bad time in college but sine university my ibs is better controlled through diet, meds and stress relief.. i find just chiolling to some good music a good relief


----------

